# New Member (sort Of)



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

We are sort of new members. I couldn't remember our password and the system wouldn't allow me to find our password so we are returning members. We used to be just Theresa n Carey. We are anxiously awaiting WARMER weather so we can dewinterize the Outback and clean it up and wax it. Then we can finally get started with our camping season. How many other Ohio Outbackers do we have here????


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome back!









Pa here, but we go through Ohio on our way to Indiana where my family is. Does that count as a regular visitor?

Waiting to summerize too. Now we have a nor'easter forecasted, so I guess it will wait a little longer.

Rita


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome home, Theresa and Carey!

Glad to have you back.









If you wish, PM me and I can get you going again on your old username. It's quick and painless.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Welcome home, Theresa and Carey!
> 
> Glad to have you back.
> 
> ...


BTW, Doug is our new Daddy (owner)


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Welcome home, Theresa and Carey!
> 
> Glad to have you back.
> 
> ...


BTW, Doug is our new Daddy (owner)








[/quote]

......does that mean we have to call him "Big Daddy" or "Puff"







........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> Welcome home, Theresa and Carey!
> 
> Glad to have you back.
> 
> ...


BTW, Doug is our new Daddy (owner)








[/quote]

......does that mean we have to call him "Big Daddy" or "Puff"







........
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> Welcome home, Theresa and Carey!
> 
> Glad to have you back.
> 
> ...


BTW, Doug is our new Daddy (owner)








[/quote]

......does that mean we have to call him "Big Daddy" or "Puff"







........
[/quote]
How about "Big Puffy Daddy?"


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Theresa and Carey
















Back!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome home!!!!

I'm an Outbacker who USED to live in Ohio...does that count?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Welcome home, Theresa and Carey!
> 
> Glad to have you back.
> 
> ...


BTW, Doug is our new Daddy (owner)








[/quote]

......does that mean we have to call him "Big Daddy" or "Puff"







........
[/quote]
How about "Big Puffy Daddy?"








[/quote]
How about just "Doug"









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Welcome home, Theresa and Carey!
> 
> Glad to have you back.
> 
> ...


BTW, Doug is our new Daddy (owner)








[/quote]

......does that mean we have to call him "Big Daddy" or "Puff"







........
[/quote]
How about "Big Puffy Daddy?"








[/quote]
How about just "Doug"









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
naaaaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Welcome back Theresa and Carey.

I am from Ohio and just like you waiting for Ohio-warming to start.

I know there are other Buckeye's on the site but many of them might still be hibernating.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome home, Theresa and Carey!
> 
> Glad to have you back.
> 
> ...


BTW, Doug is our new Daddy (owner)








[/quote]

......does that mean we have to call him "Big Daddy" or "Puff"







........
[/quote]
How about "Big Puffy Daddy?"








[/quote]
How about just "Doug"









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
naaaaaaaaaaahhhh
[/quote]


* Who's your Big Puff Daddy!*


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome back guys
















Thor


----------

